# Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt



## Skysnake (16. Juni 2011)

*Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Auf dem aktuell zu ende gehenden Fusion Developer Summit von AMD, hat Erich Demers in seinem Abschluss-Keynote einen Ausblick auf die kommende GPU-Architektur von AMD gegeben. Hierbei wurden vor allem die bereits bekannten Punkte zu dem Übergang von VLIW4 zu SIMD angesprochen, und betont, das nun alle Speicherstufen mit ECC geschützt werden. Auch recht interessant ist der Punkt, das alle GPUs die neue Architektur erhalten sollen, und damit auch alle GPUs von ganz kleine bis ganz groß DP-FP berechnen können. 

Auch wurde die sehr hohe Bandbreite der Caches angesprochen. Genaueres kann ich leider dazu nicht sagen, da es einen Aussetzer im Stream gab. Es war aber von Terabyte/s (oder Terabit/s) die Rede. 

Was aber auf jeden Fall sicher gesagt werden kann ist, dass es auch weiterhin spezialisierte Einheiten wie Rasterizierer etc. geben wird. AMD wird auf diese nicht verzichten. Wer also Befürchtungen hatte, das die neue Generation zu einem reinen GPGPU Monster wird, kann sich entspannen. AMD wird auch weiterhin an uns Gamer denken 

Wer sich den Stream verpasst hat, muss sich leider noch etwas gedulden, wird aber in den nächsten Stunden/Tagen auf der offiziellen AMD Fusion Developer Summit Seite einen broadcast aller Streams finden.

Quelle:
AMD Fusion Developer Summit
Der-Grafikkartenblog.de


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob der Umstieg von VLIW4 auf SIMD viel bringt. Leider konnte ich keinen direkten Vergleich finden, aber ich denke, dass das so oder so schwierig wäre. Eine Frage habe ich aber: Was ist DP-FP?


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

AMD ist doch erst auf VLIW4 umgestiegen?! Warum steigen die denn jetzt nochmal um? was ist an SIMD denn anders?


----------



## Altair94 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

@Killthis

Double Precision Float Point, also zu deutsch: Fließpunktberechnungen mit doppelter Genauigkeit.


----------



## totovo (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Ich denke SIMD sind noch viel flexibler, und effizienter auslastbar!

Aber freut mich zu hören, dass AMD das Tempo so hochhält, die schaffen es immer mehr nVideo unter Druck zu setzen!


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



Altair94 schrieb:


> @Killthis
> 
> Double Precision Float Point, also zu deutsch: Fließpunktberechnungen mit doppelter Genauigkeit.


 
= stabiler auch bei oc?


----------



## spionkaese (16. Juni 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> = stabiler auch bei oc?



Nich ganz 
Das gibt einfach die Genauigkeit bei Berechnungen an, z.B. für Folding @ Home.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Details zu Southern Islands: AMDs neue GPU-Generation soll noch 2011 kommen - amd, grafikkarte


----------



## ViP94 (16. Juni 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Nich ganz
> Das gibt einfach die Genauigkeit bei Berechnungen an, z.B. für Folding @ Home.



Hat also mehr Nachkommastellen soweit ich weiß. 
64 oder?


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Details zu Southern Islands: AMDs neue GPU-Generation soll noch 2011 kommen - amd, grafikkarte


 
Sehr schlau...

Das sind die Infos von Gestern, heute gab es neue.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Link?


----------



## Silmare (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Link?


 Steht im ersten Post.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

DA ist der Link von Golden Mic aber informativer.


----------



## Genghis99 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Würde mich mal ein Statement zur Bildqualität interessieren. Flimmer AF geht nunmal gar nicht.


----------



## Locuza (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Laut AMD kein Flimmer AF mehr


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Dieser Flimmerschwachsinn existiert wahrschleinlich in deutschen hardwareforen immer weiter.......und weiter........!


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> DA ist der Link von Golden Mic aber informativer.


 Es ist auch eine Ergänzung. Die Präsentation heute war eine abgespeckte öffentliche Präsentation von der auf dem Fusion Developer Summit, die nicht übertragen wurde. Die im Live-Stream gezeigten Folien waren auch aus diesem "geklaut" 

Hier hatte man aber halt etwas Erklärung zu den Folien + einige Infos, die nicht auf den Folien standen, wie das es noch weiterhin Rasterizierer etc. gibt. Das kann man den bereits geposteten und darüber berichteten Folien nicht entnehmen.

Wie gesagt halt eben eine Zusatzinfo


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Danke schön  Skysnake!


----------



## Locuza (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Dieser Flimmerschwachsinn existiert wahrschleinlich in deutschen hardwareforen immer weiter.......und weiter........!


 
Jaein. Er wird immer für die existieren, die das Flimmern sehen, für einige die es nicht sehen, aber eingeschüchtert sind weil es Einige gibt die es sehen können und wird für die Leute Schwachsinn bleiben, die es nicht sehen. Klar soweit? 

Ich gehöre zu den armen Menschen. Ich sehe es leider. Ich sehe auch jedes verdammte Kantenflimmern und da gebe ich mir nicht noch ein Hintergrundrauschen der Texturen. Wäre das net so ausgeprägt bei AMD, hätte ich noch heute eine AMD-Karte. 

Da sich AMD selber dazu bekennt, muss es ja wohl eins geben


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Ja zum Glück sind wir alle nicht gleich 

Ich seh das Flimmern etc. z.B. in 95-99% der Fälle nicht. Zum Glück 

PS:All_FOR_ONE der Link zu dem Stream war glaub ich auch nicht dabei. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Nicht nur der letzte Keynote, sondern auch der erste. Da sind die letzten 15 min sehr spannend  Schau einfach mal rein.


----------



## Quake2008 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Der Umstieg von 5D auf 4D hat kaum was gebracht.


----------



## Panto (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Dieser Flimmerschwachsinn existiert wahrschleinlich in deutschen hardwareforen immer weiter.......und weiter........!


 
der einzige schwachsinn ist dein beitrag hier. wegen der flimmerei der ati karten bin ich zu nvidia übergewandert und bin seitdem zufrieden was das anbelangt. wer das flimmern nicht wahrnimmt hat entweder keine ahnung von guter bildqualität oder schlechte augen... oder beides.


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Oder ist nicht empfindlich dagegen, solls auch geben!
Es gibt Leute die sehen es einfach nicht, ich sehe es zwar, mich stört es aber kaum! Mich stören eher Mikroruckler, aber die hab ich nur ganz selten


----------



## Adam West (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Is uff der Main 

Details zu Southern Islands: AMDs neue GPU-Generation soll noch 2011 kommen - amd, grafikkarte

Dennoch, vielen Dank für die News! Sehr interessantes Thema!

MfG


----------



## ViP94 (17. Juni 2011)

Also ich sehe das Flimmern auch nicht. 
Und der Umstieg von 5D auf 4D hat glaube ich eine 20% bessere Auslastung gebracht oder?


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



Panto schrieb:


> der einzige schwachsinn ist dein beitrag hier. wegen der flimmerei der ati karten bin ich zu nvidia übergewandert und bin seitdem zufrieden was das anbelangt. wer das flimmern nicht wahrnimmt hat entweder keine ahnung von guter bildqualität oder schlechte augen... oder beides.


 
Es gibt auch Leute die sind so empfindlich, dass sie es sogar bei Nvidia sehen
Ich habe z.b. dieses Glück.....


----------



## kuer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



Panto schrieb:


> der einzige schwachsinn ist dein beitrag hier. wegen der flimmerei der ati karten bin ich zu nvidia übergewandert und bin seitdem zufrieden was das anbelangt. wer das flimmern nicht wahrnimmt hat entweder keine ahnung von guter bildqualität oder schlechte augen... oder beides.


 

Na dann bist du echt eine arme S.......... ,da das Flimmern auch bei NV Karten existiert, müstest du zu Matrox wechseln, oder bist du doch nicht so empfindlich wie du behauptest oder sein willst. NV flimmert auch, nur nicht so deutlich. Aber das wustest du schon oder 

@ TOP: Interesant finde ich, das die neuen noch dies Jahr kommen sollen. Ich befürchte nur, das die Leistung im Gamen nicht so dolle ansteigen wird, da der Schwerpunkt doch wo anders liegt. Das schrinken bringt Leisungsmäßig fast null (eher beim Strom verbrauch), aber wenn sie die Auslasung verbessern können, das ist noch einiges zu holen. Na dann kommt Bully und die neue GK gen. und die neuen Chips in den nächsten Monaten und BF3  DAs wird teuer


----------



## mrwuff (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



kuer schrieb:


> Na dann kommt Bully und die neue GK gen. und die neuen Chips in den nächsten Monaten und BF3  DAs wird teuer


Oh Jaa das wird wirklich teuer €€€€€€€€€€€€
Aber geil


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



Adam West schrieb:


> Is uff der Main
> 
> Details zu Southern Islands: AMDs neue GPU-Generation soll noch 2011 kommen - amd, grafikkarte
> 
> ...


 

Guck mal bitte auf Seite eins dieses Threads......


----------



## Adam West (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



nyso schrieb:


> Guck mal bitte auf Seite eins dieses Threads......


 
ach herje  du hast recht

MfG


----------



## Panto (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



kuer schrieb:


> Na dann bist du echt eine arme S.......... ,da das Flimmern auch bei NV Karten existiert, müstest du zu Matrox wechseln, oder bist du doch nicht so empfindlich wie du behauptest oder sein willst. NV flimmert auch, nur nicht so deutlich. Aber das wustest du schon oder



das flimmern der nvidia kann man aber nicht mit der flackerei der atis vergleichen. bei ati/amd besteht schon augenkrebsgefahr. außerdem nehm ich mal stark an dass du keine ahnung davon hast und anderen nur nachplapperst. dich kennt man ja


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Was für eine tolle Argumentation...

"Du bist dumm und wenn nicht, dann zumindest doof, und ich bin viel toller als du........ "


----------



## OidaSchwede (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Ich hatte in meinem Alienware 2 4870er. Mir fielen mikroruckler oder Flimmerein nie auf.
Doch letztens war ich bei dem Freund, der ihn mir abgekauft hat und auf einmal sah ich alles.
Mikroruckler --> aber übelst. Und die Flimmerei....


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

musste das nu sein skysnake? ^^ jetz wollt ich mir in 1 2 wochen ne 6950 spendieren, un dann sowas


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Naja, atm würde ich mir eh keine 6970 kaufen. Der Leistungsunterschied zur 5870 ist zu gering, und die bekommste für grad mal 150€ oder so NEU hinterher geschmissen, wenn ich die aktuellen Preise gerade richtig im Kopf hab.

Wenn du eine 6970 JETZT haben willst, würde ich aber durchaus zugreifen. Bis Q3/Q4 ist noch ne ganze Weile hin, und dazu kommt noch, das ich nicht glaube, das es großartige Leistungssteigerungen im Gameing Bereich geben wird. Wenn dann in der 3D Darstellung. Da glaube ich wird die Leistung auch massiv ansteigen. Mit Trinity und der nächsten/übernächsten GPU Generation könnte es aber wirklich SEHR interessant werden, was KI etc. auf der GPU betrifft. Ich denke da liegen jetzt alle Mittel für bereit.


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

ja ich denke auch, das hier die Leistung erst einmal stagniert, wozu auch noch mehr Leistung im Gamingbereich?

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass AMD hier nen übelsten Hammer raushaut, auch von der Gamingleistung her, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Der alte Fritz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

mal sehen was dabei herum kommt. Nvidias 28nm werden bestimmt besser


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



Der alte Fritz schrieb:


> mal sehen was dabei herum kommt. Nvidias 28nm werden bestimmt besser


 
Du hast die [Ironie] Tags vergessen(hoffe ich zumindest), jetzt laufen wieder gleich alle Amok


----------



## Der alte Fritz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Die Nvidias werden zumindest besser im Strom verbrauchen


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

die 69*5*0 solls werden ^^ najut, sin au nur 10-15% aber für 220 euronen nen top kühler mit bei usw findsch in ordnung (und vor allem die 2gig ram). was halt für mich interessant wäre, wäre ggf niedrigere verbräuche und dieses bessere af gekröse. fühl mich zwar jetz ned so von dem bildqually gefasel angesprochen (ich will überhaupt erstmal nen bild haben quasi xD), aber wenns sich anbieten würde... nich wahr ^^

aber gegenteilig is sicherlich, dass dann vllt wieder erst die kleinen (eventuell unintressanten) rauskommen und es bis zu ordentlichen customdesigns dann sicher nochmal dauert... ich glaub alles in allem, ich werd mir demnächst eine hohlen un gut. die 240 stinkt mich so langsam nur noch an ><


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



totovo schrieb:


> ja ich denke auch, das hier die Leistung erst einmal stagniert, wozu auch noch mehr Leistung im Gamingbereich?
> 
> Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass AMD hier nen übelsten Hammer raushaut, auch von der Gamingleistung her, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich!


 
Die Leistung wird wohl eher nicht großartig im Gameing-Bereich steigen. Warum auch, die Karten haben genug Leistung. Wo man sich Gedanken gemacht hat, ist 3D. Da kann man wohl mit einer großen Leistungssteigerung rechnen, ansonsten aber wohl eher nicht.

Man legt halt einen großen Fokus darauf die GPU einfacher und besser nutzbar zu machen, was in meinen Augen auch der richtige Schritt ist. Es bringt nämlich nicht viel, die theoretische Rechenleistung zu verdoppeln, wenn man davon nur 40% auch umgesetzt bekommt. Da wäre es deutlich besser, die Effizienz zu steigern.


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Reicht dir da nicht ne 560? 

Das hier ist doch z.B. eine Top Karte, und wesentlich günstiger als die 6950.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Theoretisch macht die 6970 von der Rechenleistung her die GTX580 2 mal Platt. Die HD hat etwas 3TFlops, die GTX 1,5TFlops. Wenn die in der Hinsicht mal Ordentlich Arbeiten. währe das mal bombe. Bin aber auch so gespannt was am Ende bei raus kommt. 



nyso schrieb:


> Reicht dir da nicht ne 560?
> 
> Das hier ist doch z.B. eine Top Karte, und wesentlich günstiger als die 6950.


 
Und für die gebotene Leistung zu Teuer. Da ist die 5870 besser und vor allem günstiger.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Ja, die 5870 war/ist schon ne bomben Karte 

Ja, die theoretische Rechenleistung auch mal wirklich um zu setzen ist halt das Problem. Bei AMD merkt man teils schon extrem die kleineren Caches. Sobald die Daten größer werden, und mehr Speicherzugriffe erfolgen, bricht die Leistung schnell ein. Bei reinen Brutforce Sachen kann Sie aber teils wirklich einen sehr hohen Anteil ihrer theoretischen Leistung auch wirklich umsetzen. Da sieht dann nVidia recht alt aus. Man kann halt einfach die Architekturen nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen und sagen X ist besser als Y, weil es eben immer auf die Aufgabe drauf ankommt. Durch die größeren Caches ist nVidia aber im Allgemeinen im Moment eher in der Lage die Leistung auch auf den Tisch zu bringen. 

Daher gefällt mir auch so gut, das AMD die Caches mal "einfach" verdoppeln will  Das hört sich SEHR schick an. Hoffen wir nur, das Sie nicht im gleichen Maße die Recheneinheiten vergrößern, die drauf zu greifen  Das wäre dann mehr oder weniger ein Griff ins Klo, auch wenn besser als im Moment.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



> wozu auch noch mehr Leistung im Gamingbereich?


 
Wozu? Für bessere Grafik!

Geh mal ins Kino und schau dir einen beliebigen Film mit guter Rendergrafik an, extrem beeindruckend ist etwa AVATAR mit den Gerenderten Landschaften; bevor ich soetwas nicht mit meinem PC in Echtzeit und 120FPS als Spielegrafik berechnen kann -und das wird noch lange dauern- ist mehr GPU Leistung sinnvoll

Ein Problem ist, vor allem aktuell natürlich, dass die Spieleentwickler großteils zu Konsolenfixiert, faul, geizig oder was auch immer sind um die Verfügbare Leistung auszureizen aber das bedeutet nicht, dass nicht mehr Leistung klar sinnvoll sein kann

Hardware, von der man mit gutem Gewissen sagen kann:"mehr wird man im Gamingbereich nie brauchen" ist nicht absehbar


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist, vor allem aktuell natürlich, dass die Spieleentwickler großteils zu Konsolenfixiert, faul, geizig oder was auch immer sind um die Verfügbare Leistung auszureizen aber das bedeutet nicht, dass nicht mehr Leistung klar sinnvoll sein kann



Genau und bevor sich daran nicht viel ändert, ist die Grafikleistung ausreichend und man steckt lieber die Entwicklungsarbeit darin, die Hardware besser und einfacher nutzbar zu machen, denn damit steigen auch wieder die Chancen, dass die Entwickler die Leistung auch genutzt bekommen. Reine Leistungssteigerung erhält man zur Not einfach durch mehr Karten. Das ist wirklich das zweitrangige Problem inzwischen geworden. Nutzbarkeit ist da viel interessanter.

Ich habs doch selbst in den Übungen im Moment gesehen. Ne GTX460 gehabt, auf der wir schlicht ne Matrixmultiplikation implementieren sollten. Ich hab dabei nirgends ne Musterlösung einfach runter gekloppt, sondern alles selbst entwickelt. Sah dann wie folgt aus:

5h: 8 GFlops
+30h: 49 GFlops
+20h: 79 GFlops
+3h: 113 GFlops

Im letzten Punkt hab ich halt nur das entwickelte Konzept um einen Schritt aufgeblasen, daher ging das recht schnell. War relativ viel copy&paste. Da hat die Kontrolle und Debuging die meiste Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Ich glaub man sieht aber recht gut, was da so an Zeit rein geht, und wenn man nur die Zeit X zur Verfügung hat, dann kann man schnell sehr viel Leistung verschenken.

Btw. denkt dran die GTX460 hat rund 900 GFLops Peak Rechenleistung


----------



## Der alte Fritz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

selbst Quad GTX 580 ist nicht ausreichend wenn man alles auf bestmöglichen Einstellungen spielen will


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



> Reine Leistungssteigerung erhält man zur Not einfach durch mehr Karten.


 
Das ist aber mit aktuellen und mit absehbaren GPUs eine sehr halbgare Lösung... zumindest in allen aktuellen oder absehbaren Spielen


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Wobei das mit leichterer Programmierbarkeit sich eventuell deutlich entspannt, da man mehr Tricks und Kniffe ohne zu großen Aufwand nutzen kann, um dies zu beheben.


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

2012 kann AMD und NVIDIA ruhig mal auf die kacke hauen und die neuen konsolen direkt wieder in die steinzeit schicken 


durch den langsamen endkunden fortschritt (konsolen^^) dürften die eh 2 jahre entwicklungsvorsprung besitzen, das können die 2012/13 mal raushauen...


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

un was bringt dem pc markt dieser 2/3 jahres vorsprung wenn eh nur für das kleinste glied der kette entwickelt wird?. dieser drecks konsolen markt (so bequem er für den endkunden vom technischen stand auch sein mag) ruiniert den ganzen fortschritt. wären ned downsampling un so krams, wären heutige grakas seit 3 generationen (mindestens) recht sinnfrei  aber nuja, aus langeweile erfindet man halt ne beschäftigung ^^

un "bald" kommen neue konsolen, die den markt 1 jahr dominieren, um wiederrum 6-10 jahre alles auszubremsen. konsolen 4tw...


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Die Console ist ein PC für Leute, die mit der Tastatur nicht umgehen können, und für die ein Konfigurationsmenü ein böhmisches Dorf ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2011)

Genghis99 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Console ist ein PC für Leute, die mit der Tastatur nicht umgehen können, und für die ein Konfigurationsmenü ein böhmisches Dorf ist.



Ich bin PC Spieler und kann absolut nicht mit Tastatur und Maus in Games umgehen, weil ich es seit 25 Jahren gewöhnt bin mit Joysticks und Gamepads (z.B. C64, Amiga, SNES) zu spielen, so what? Muss ich mir jetzt deswegen eine Konsole kaufen und meinen PC verkaufen?
Damals gab es auch noch keine Konfig-Menüs, aber die kann ich mittlerweile bedienen


----------



## Hübie (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> un was bringt dem pc markt dieser 2/3 jahres vorsprung wenn eh nur für das kleinste glied der kette entwickelt wird?. dieser drecks konsolen markt (so bequem er für den endkunden vom technischen stand auch sein mag) ruiniert den ganzen fortschritt. wären ned downsampling un so krams, wären heutige grakas seit 3 generationen (mindestens) recht sinnfrei  aber nuja, aus langeweile erfindet man halt ne beschäftigung ^^
> 
> un "bald" kommen neue konsolen, die den markt 1 jahr dominieren, um wiederrum 6-10 jahre alles auszubremsen. konsolen 4tw...


 
Das nennt man Salami-Taktik. Du gibst den Hunden (Kunden) nicht die ganze Wurst sondern alles scheibchenweise. So gehorchen sie länger und sind von dir (Unternehmen) abhängig. Wäre ich Unternehmer würde ich das auch machen.
Fortschritt hin oder her - er kommt nur halt langsamer.

LG Hübie


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nächste GPU-Architektur wird offiziell vorgestellt*

Wäre ganz nett wenn man mal im Threadtitel erwähnt von welcher GPU denn so gesprochen wird. AMd oder Nvidia? Das wußte ich nämlich nicht als ich den Titel gelesen habe.

Naja, ansonsten bin ich schon mal gespannt auf die neuen 7000´er. Mal gucken ob sie so effizient sind wie die 5000´er was z.B. Stromverbrauch angeht. Die 6000´er waren da ja eher mäßig.


----------

